# Cant connect my ipod to my Logitech X-530 speakers



## Tomou (Feb 3, 2009)

Just got some new speakers - everything was fine, sounds were great, they were easy to set up..

Then i tryed to plug my ipod to the x-530 - the front speaker ( with all the buttons ) witht he mps wire i got with the x-530. i plugged it in but it didn't seem to work! i tryed plugging it halfway in, and i hear it but it is very faint. when i plug it fully in, the sound just didn't come out..

So my questions is... *How do i get them to work? am i plugging them wrong?*


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what do you mean the mps wire? You should be able to plug the green PC connector directly into the ipod at 1/4 volume (avoid clipping) then adjust the speaker system volume. If you want all 4 to receive signal, use a stereo 1/8"/3,5mm splitter so the black and green are both connected. Not sure if the subwoofer channel is safe to supply full sound to, a PC filters only the low freqs i think.


----------



## Tomou (Feb 3, 2009)

the mp3 wire. the wire where u connect ur ipod to the speaker( the one with the buttons ) 1 end green and 1 end blue, the wire thats just like a ipod plug but on both sides..

i cant seem to connect my ipod to the main speaker. when i plug the ipod into the main speaker ( one with buttons ) no sound comes out at all... when i try plugging it halfway in i hear it faintly.. but like only the music is loudish... the voice i cant hear at all..

dunno whats wrong.. am i suppose to plug something else in?

Pls explain clearly.:laugh:


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

I have the x-530's and that is a headphone out jack on the front speaker with the volume knob.

You need to take the green plug coming out of the subwoofer and plug that into the ipod. :grin:

Pauldo


----------



## Tomou (Feb 3, 2009)

i dont see any green plug coming out of the subwoofer...









or.. is this because my x-530 is alrdy connected to the computer...

does it have anything to do with







?

thx


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

No there doesn't appear to be a green plug coming out of the subwoofer :laugh:. I got mixed up on my posts there, sorry about that.

It's the green plug coming out of the front right speaker and you won't need that green and blue cable you show in the second pic.

Great idea on the pics, by the way. 

Pauldo


----------



## Tomou (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh.. thats why i couldn't find it.. it was connected to my computer -.-

thx anyways.. guess there isnt a way where i can play songs off my ipod when its connected to the computer. 

thx


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Tomou said:


> Oh.. thats why i couldn't find it.. it was connected to my computer -.-
> 
> thx anyways.. guess there isnt a way where i can play songs off my ipod when its connected to the computer.
> 
> thx


nope.

but what i do, is use the patch cable, plug into mic input, turn off mic boost, system volume at 50% or less, and it should work.


----------

